# Resorts like Massanutten



## Tommart (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm interested is going to a resort like Massanutten with a large variety of activities onsite, or very close.  Do you have any suggestions?

We do not require a ski slope.

But an ideal resort would have nice, spacious unit and have:

Nice indoor swimming pool.
Hiking trails
Boating (canoe is fine)
Activities such as dinner theater, magic shows, special dinners, Texas Holdum poker, etc.
Have free or low cost courses (<$20) in things like photography, couples massage, yoga, stress reduction, etc.
Golf, and a driving range
Horseback riding
Outdoor activities such as zip line, chair lift rides, miniature golf, go kart track, etc.
Special Jamborees, car shows, Halloween activities, etc.
Variety of reasonably priced restaurants.  

Ideally, it would be within one day drive of Washington DC, but I'm interested in resorts further away as well.

We would most likely go between May - September.

We love Massanutten, but would like to try something different.


----------



## Merilyn (Oct 24, 2010)

Why not try the Smoky Mountain area. They have several resort in the area. We own at Wyndham Smoky Mountain. It is a great place and close to everything. The area is great for all the things you listed that you want to do.
The mountains are beautiful in the summer and the park is free to enter unlike many of the other state parks. If you enjoy amusement parks, Dollywood is great and there is a water park also there. If you need any info just PM me and I will be glad to help. I am sure you will be able to find out lots of info if you go to the Smoky Mountains website.


----------



## Tommart (Oct 25, 2010)

*Wyndham Smoky Mountains*



Merilyn said:


> Why not try the Smoky Mountain area. They have several resort in the area. We own at Wyndham Smoky Mountain. It is a great place and close to everything. The area is great for all the things you listed that you want to do.
> The mountains are beautiful in the summer and the park is free to enter unlike many of the other state parks. If you enjoy amusement parks, Dollywood is great and there is a water park also there. If you need any info just PM me and I will be glad to help. I am sure you will be able to find out lots of info if you go to the Smoky Mountains website.



Merilyn, 
This resort looks very nice.  I will place it on my list of places to go.  We will try to go this spring.

I'm still interested in other resort suggestions....


----------



## RIMike (Oct 25, 2010)

*Look at Willowbrook in the Pocono Mountains*



Tommart said:


> I'm interested is going to a resort like Massanutten with a large variety of activities onsite, or very close.  Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> We do not require a ski slope.
> 
> ...



I am just back from Willowbrook at Lake Harmony in the Pocono Mountains.  While I went for the Fall Foliage, it is a great location for the things you are saying you are looking for. It is located in a great central Pocono Mountain location, near Jim Thorpe, an historic town to the south and west which has great hiking, historic train rides and lots of out door activities. In summer there is white water rafting.  Located between Jim Thorpe and Lake Harmony are two wonderful and free state parks: Hickory Run and Lehigh Gorge State.  The later has a great bicycle trail from Jim Thorpe to White Haven.  I biked 15 miles round trip from Tanner to Rockport.

An hour east will bring you to the Delaware Water Gap Recreational Area which has everything imaginable to do and enjoy.  Again, I went for the Fall Foliage this time of year, but other times of the year provide great opportunities for hiking, canoeing, etc.

At Lake Harmony, where the resort is located, in addition to an onsite indoor water park, numerous pools, of which one is indoor, tennis courts, golf course, mini golf and of course the lake...there is skiing close by in both directions, north and south within ten minutes.  The resort is brand new, beautifully appointed in a scenic location.
Sincerely, 
RIMike


----------



## Tommart (Oct 26, 2010)

*Willowbrook looks great*

Unfortunately for me, it's not an RCI resort, so I can't exchange for it.  I would have loved to exchange into Willowbrook.


----------



## JudyS (Oct 29, 2010)

Foxrun has a lot of those activities, although not all. What I'd suggest is going to http://rumblingbald.com/ and looking at their activities. Rumbling Bald is the "parent community" of Foxrun. There are a couple of other timeshares within Rumbling Bald -- Fairways of the Mountains and (I think) Fairfield Mountains.  All trade in RCI (and some in II as well.)


----------



## Holly (Oct 29, 2010)

What about Smuggler's Notch?


----------



## yumdrey (Oct 29, 2010)

As above tuggers said, Willowbrook at Lake Harmony and Smuggler's Notch are good.
I suggest Hilton Head Island too, many mini golf and kids activities.
If you don't mind 2.5 hour flying from DC, try Atlantis, Bahamas. Food is not cheap, but has worth to visit. Flight from either DCA or IAD to NAS is not expensive.
Hershey, PA has many things to do too. Only 2-3 hours from D.C.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 30, 2010)

not within your driving distance parimeters, but christmas mountain Resort in Wisconsin Dells has many of the features you listed and the town has many more.


----------



## Tommart (Nov 2, 2010)

*Too Many Choices*

These are great recommendations.

Foxrun, Smuggler's Notch, Atlantis, and Hershey are definate places to add to my list.

Hilton Head is also good, but I stayed there about ten years ago.

I'll keep Christmas Mountain Resort on my list, but that will need to wait for the right time.

Thanks.


----------

